# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  نماذج رائعة جدا للتفكير الإبداعي

## دموع الغصون

*

    القلم والفضاء

    واجه رواد الفضاء الأمريكيون صعوبة في الكتابة نظرا ً لانعدام الجاذبية وعدم نزول الحبر إلى رأس القلم ! للتغلب على هذه المشكلة أنفقت وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية ملايين الدولارات على بحوث استغرقت عدة سنوات لتتمكن في النهاية من إنتاج قلم يكتب في الفضاء وتحت الماء وعلى أرق الأسطح وأصلبها وفي أي اتجاه . بالمقابل تمكن روادا لفضاء الروس من التغلب على نفس المشكلة بحل بسيط .........

    في أعتقادك كيف حل الروس هذه المعضلة؟

    باستخدام قلم رصاص ! .

    **************

    الفتاة والحصاة

    قديما و في أحد قرى الهند الصغيرة، كان هناك مزارع غير محظوظ لاقتراضه مبلغا كبيرا من المال من أحد مقرضي المال في القرية.

    مقرض المال هذا – و هو عجوز و قبيح – أعجب ببنت المزارع الفاتنة، لذا قدم عرضا بمقايضة .
    قال: بأنه سيعفي المزارع من القرض إذا زوجه ابنته. ارتاع المزارع و ابنته من هذا العرض. عندئذ اقترح مقرض المال الماكر بأن يدع المزارع و ابنته للقدر أن يقرر هذا الأمر.

    أخبرهم بأنه سيضع حصاتين واحدة سوداء و الأخرى بيضاء في كيس النقود، و على الفتاة التقاط أحد الحصاتين .
    1.إذا التقطت الحصاة السوداء، تصبح زوجته ويتنازل عن قرض أبيها
    2.إذا التقطت الحصاة البيضاء، لا تتزوجه و يتنازل عن قرض أبيها
    3.إذا رفضت التقاط أي حصاة، سيسجن والدها
    كان الجميع واقفين على ممر مفروش بالحصى في أرض المزارع، و حينما كان النقاش جاريا، انحنى مقرض المال ليلتقط حصاتين. انتبهت الفتاة حادة البصر أن الرجل التقط حصاتين سوداوين ووضعهما في الكيس. ثم طلب من الفتاة التقاط حصاة من الكيس .
    الآن تخيل أنك كنت تقف هناك ، بماذا ستنصح الفتاة ؟
    إذا حللنا الموقف بعناية سنستنتج الاحتمالات التالية :
    1. سترفض الفتاة التقاط الحصاة
    2. يجب على الفتاة إظهار وجود حصاتين سوداوين فيكيس النقود و بيان أن مقرض المال رجل غشاش .
    3. تلتقط الفتاة الحصاة السوداء وتضحي بنفسها لتنقذ أباها من الدين و السجن .
    تأمل لحظة في هذه الحكاية، توضح لنا الفرق بين التفكير السطحي و التفكير المنطقي. إن ورطة هذه الفتاة لا يمكن الإفلات منها إذا استخدمنا التفكير المنطقي الاعتيادي.
    فكر بالنتائج التي ستحدث إذا اختارت الفتاة إجابة الأسئلة المنطقية في الأعلى .
    مرة أخرى، ماذا ستنصح الفتاة ؟

    هذا ما فعلته الفتاة :
    أدخلت الفتاة يدها في كيس النقود و سحبت منه حصاة و بدون أن تفتح يده أو تنظر إلى لون الحصاة تعثرت و أسقطت الحصاة من يدها في الممر المملوء بالحصى ، وبذلك لا يمكن الجزم بلون الحصاة التي التقطتها الفتاة .
    “يا لي من حمقاء، و لكننا نستطيع النظر في الكيس للحصاة الباقية و عندئذ نعرف لون الحصاة التي التقطتها" هكذا قالت الفتاة، و بما أن الحصاة المتبقية سوداء، فإننا سنفترض أنها التقطت الحصاة البيضاء. و بما أن مقرض المال لنيجرؤ على فضح عدم أمانته '
    فإن الفتاة قد غيرت بما ظهر أنه موقف مستحيل التصرفبه إلى موقف نافع لأبعد الحدود
    الدروس المستفادة من القصة :
    هناك حل لأعقد المشاكل، و لكننا لا نحاول التفكير. اعمل بذكاء و لا تفكر بشكل مرهق .



    الطالب والباروميتر

    في امتحان الفيزياء في جامعة كوبنهاجن بالدانمارك جاء أحد أسئلة الامتحان كالتالي: كيف تحدد ارتفاع ناطحة سحاب باستخدام الباروميتر (جهاز قياس الضغط الجوي)؟
    الإجابة الصحيحة: بقياس الفرق بين الضغط الجوي على سطح الأرض وعلى سطح ناطحة السحاب.

    إحدى الإجابات استفزت أستاذ الفيزياء وجعلته يقرر رسوب صاحب الإجابة بدون قراءة باقي إجاباته على الأسئلة الأخرى.

    الإجابة المستفزة هي : أربط الباروميتر بحبل طويل وأدلي الخيط من أعلى ناطحة السحاب حتى يمس الباروميتر الأرض. ثم أقيس طول الخيط ... غضب أستاذ المادة لأن الطالب قاس له ارتفاع الناطحة بأسلوب بدائي ليس له علاقة بالباروميتر أو بالفيزياء, تظلم الطالب مؤكدا أن إجابته صحيحة 100% وحسب قوانين الجامعة عين خبير للبت في القضية ... أفاد تقرير الحكم بأن إجابة الطالب صحيحة لكنها لا تدل على معرفته بمادة الفيزياء. وتقرر إعطاء الطالب فرصة أخرى لإثبات معرفته العلمية...ثم طرح عليه الحكم نفس السؤال شفهيا.

    فكر الطالب قليلا وقال: " لدي إجابات كثيرة لقياس ارتفاع الناطحة ولا أدري أيها أختار" فقال الحكم: "هات كل ما عندك"

    فأجاب الطالب: يمكن إلقاء الباروميتر من أعلى ناطحة السحاب على الأرض، ويقاس الزمن الذي يستغرقه الباروميتر حتى يصل إلى الأرض، وبالتالي يمكن حساب ارتفاع الناطحة . باستخدام قانون الجاذبية الأرضية.

    اذا كانت الشمس مشرقة ، يمكن قياس طول ظل الباروميتر وطول ظل ناطحة السحاب فنعرف ارتفاع الناطحة من قانون التناسب بين الطولين وبين الظلين
    إذا اردنا حلا سريعا يريح عقولنا ، فإن أفضل طريقة لقياس ارتفاع الناطحة باستخدام الباروميتر هي أن نقول لحارس الناطحة : "سأعطيك هذا الباروميتر الجديد هدية إذا قلت لي كم يبلغ ارتفاع هذه الناطحة" ؟

    أما إذا أردنا تعقيد الأمور فسنحسب ارتفاع الناطحة بواسطة الفرق بين الضغط الجوي على سطح الأرض وأعلى ناطحة السحاب باستخدام الباروميتر
    كان الحكم ينتظر الإجابة الرابعة التي تدل على فهم الطالب لمادة الفيزياء، بينما الطالب يعتقد أن الإجابة الرابعة هي أسوأ الإجابات لأنها أصعبها وأكثرها تعقيدا.
    بقي أن نقول أن اسم هذا الطالب هو " نيلز بور" وهو لم ينجح فقط في مادة الفيزياء، بل إنه الدانمركي الوحيد الذي حاز على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء.

    ************

    الرجل والقرض

    يحكى أن رجل أعمال ذهب إلى بنك في مدينة نيويورك وطلب مبلغ 5000 دولار كقرض من البنك. يقول ِإنه يريد السفر إلى أوروبا لقضاء بعض الأعمال. البنك طلب من رجل الأعمال ضمانات لكي يعيد المبلغ، لذا فقد سلم الرجل مفتاح سيارة الرولزرويز إلى البنك كضمان مالي!!

    رجل الأمن في البنك قام بفحص السيارة وأوراقها الثبوتية ووجدها سليمة، وبهذا قبل البنك سيارة الرولز رويز كضمان. رئيس البنك والعاملون ضحكوا كثيراً من الرجل، لإيداعه سيارته الرولز رويز والتي تقدر بقيمة 250000 دولار كضمان لمبلغ مستدان وقدره 5000 دولار. وقام أحد العاملين بإيقاف السيارة في مواقف البنك السفلية.

    بعد أسبوعين، عاد رجل الأعمال من سفره وتوجه إلى البنك وقام بتسليم مبلغ 5000 دولار مع فوائد بقيمة 15.41 دولار. مدير الإعارات في البنك قال: سيدي، نحن سعداء جداً بتعاملك معنا، ولكننا مستغربين أشد الاستغراب!! لقد بحثنا في معاملاتك وحساباتك وقد وجدناك من أصحاب الملايين! فكيف تستعير مبلغا وقدره 5000 دولار وأنت لست بحاجة إليها؟؟ رد الرجل وهو يبتسم: .........

    في أعتقادك ماذا كان رد الرجل؟

    سيدي، هل هناك مكان في مدينة نيويورك الواسعة أستطيع إيقاف سيارتي الرولزرويز بأجرة 15.41 دولار دون أن أجدها مسروقة بعد مجيئي من سفري؟

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
موضوع رائع بتمنى الكل يقرأه ويستفيد 
الشكر الكبير لــ " معاذ " هو السبب يلي خلاني نزل هيك موضوع من خلال مجموعة أفكار ومواهب شبابية على الفيس بوك 

شكراً معاذ 


*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الفضل يعود لكـ دموع الغصون ,,
لأنكـ قدمتي لنا معلومات رائعه وقيمة ومفيدة أيضاً حول التفكير الإبداعي وأنواعه  . . 

لقد أعجبتي قصة الفتاه والحصاة . . 
*الدروس المستفاده من تلكـ القصة :  
*أن هناك حل لأعقد المشاكل، و لكننا لا نحاول التفكير. اعمل بذكاء و لا تفكر بشكل مرهق .

----------


## محمد العزام

رائع جدا 

مشكورة دموع على ماقدمتي 

جد نماذج اكثر من رائعة

----------


## &روان&

فعلا كتير اعجبني هالتفكير
فعلا ابداع 
يسلمو دموع ومعاذ

----------

